# French Polynesia on a catamaran



## Sandy VDH (Jan 25, 2013)

I am so excited, as I managed to get one of few cabins available on Tradewinds cruise (Members only yacht - Wanderlust) that is starting it first but temporary location in French Poly (3 island visit including Bora Bora) that will begin its world circumnavigation trip. 

Other locations planned include Fiji, New Zealand, Tonga, Whitsunday islands, Bali, Malaysia, Thailand, Maldives, Seychelles, Zanibar, Madagascar, South Africa, Sardinia, Balerics.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 25, 2013)

Congrats, Sandy!

I don't know much about Tradewinds, but does this mean you are in for the short jaunt, or is this a special world navigation tour to all those destinations you listed?  (I can't imagine the later, but if so, how incredible.)

You also mentioned 'members only'--assuming this means this specific tour is not available for exchanging?


----------



## heathpack (Jan 26, 2013)

Awesome!

We did a cruise of French Polynesia on a tall ship and it was our best trip ever.  I can't imagine but that it would only be better on a small boat.

Enjoy.


H


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Wow, lucky you!*

Membership has its privileges.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 26, 2013)

muranojo said:


> Congrats, Sandy!
> 
> I don't know much about Tradewinds, but does this mean you are in for the short jaunt, or is this a special world navigation tour to all those destinations you listed?  (I can't imagine the later, but if so, how incredible.)
> 
> You also mentioned 'members only'--assuming this means this specific tour is not available for exchanging?



Tradewinds has locations that are available for RCI trades, this yacht and thus the locations I listed are NOT available via trades, they are available only to members of TW.  

The TW plan is to take this yacht and have it travel around the world.  On a 7 year plan.  Stopping for 3 to 7 months in a location that I listed.  This is to allow TW members access to book that yacht when it is in that location.   So you book a week at that location.  You are not on a "world cruise" in that on 1 trip you visit all those locations.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 26, 2013)

Egret1986 said:


> Membership has its privileges.



In this case, indeed.


----------



## amycurl (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow! Sounds amazing!

My mother got burned in the La Mer scam (in the last days of Windjammer Barefoot Cruises, they offered a timeshare tall ship that was never actually delivered,) but I bet she would love Tradewinds. 

Best not to let her know about it.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 26, 2013)

Sandy VDH said:


> Tradewinds has locations that are available for RCI trades, this yacht and thus the locations I listed are NOT available via trades, they are available only to members of TW.
> 
> The TW plan is to take this yacht and have it travel around the world.  On a 7 year plan.  Stopping for 3 to 7 months in a location that I listed.  This is to allow TW members access to book that yacht when it is in that location.   So you book a week at that location.  You are not on a "world cruise" in that on 1 trip you visit all those locations.



Thanks, Sandy.  Sounds wonderful.


----------

